# Para gustos están los colores



## albertop9

Hi!

I found "One man's meat is another man's poison" as the English-language equivalent of "Para gustos están los colores."

Is it accurate? Is there any other similar saying in English?

Thank you!


----------



## drlith

A shorter way of saying the same idea is _to each his own_ or _different strokes for different folks _(if I understand the Spanish phrase correctly--is it the same as "a cada uno su gusto"?).


----------



## albertop9

drlith said:
			
		

> (if I understand the Spanish phrase correctly--is it the same as "a cada uno su gusto"?).



¡No lo sé! ¡Nunca había oído "a cada uno su gusto"! 

¿Alguien puede ayudar?


----------



## Soy Yo

Un equivalente en inglés (expresión fija) es "Everyone to his own taste."  Another "To each his own."


----------



## albertop9

I see you agree. That's great! Thank you all!


----------



## Soy Yo

No es que estemos exactamente de acuerdo.

Lo que pasa es que no sé yo si se dice en español "A cada uno su gusto."

Lo que sí sé es que en inglés decimos "Everyone to his own taste" and "To each his own."


----------



## SpiceMan

"Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito."  (About taste, there's nothing written; as in a law/rule).

Some might add jockingly "decía una vieja y se comía los mocos del piso" (said a granny and was eating snot (laying) on the floor) and variants.


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Sí, "Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito" se dice en Argentina, en España prefieren la frase "Para gustos están los colores" o "Para los gustos, colores".
En inglés lo encontré de esta forma: "there's no accounting for taste"


----------



## gracemar

*horses for courses* is another saying used possibly only in Ireland


----------



## Soy Yo

También decimos en inglés:  "Everyone to his own taste."  "To each his own."


----------



## ORL

"Sobre gustos no hay disputa", al menos así lo canta Serrat.
"Cada loco con su tema" es otro que se suele decir.
"Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito", el más conocido, aunque la vieja a veces elija sentarse sobre un hormiguero;-)


----------



## greenpoison

I think the phrase is each to his own - cada una a la suya


----------



## Vivero

I think that "_*Para gustos están los colores*_" o "_*Para gustos se hicieron los colores*_" means, or at least suggests, that colors were created to satisfy personal tastes, and for no other reason. Colors  exist for taste, for choice, and there are many different colours, some of them bizarre, because there are many different senses of taste... some of them incredible. The expression is used very often, at least in Spain. It is a subtle way of saying: "I don`t agree with your bizarre choice, but you are free to have your own sense of taste":

"A mi me parece horrible, pero para gustos se hicieron los colores"

"Es increible que alguien escuche esa música estridente, pero en fin, para gustos están los colores"

How to say it in English?... I don't know!


----------



## piripi

Hola, Vivero. The suggestions from Soy_Yo, greenpoison, RoRo (and others) will work perfectly with your examples. The expression that I hear/use most often is “to each his own” and my second choice would be “there’s no accounting for taste.”

"A mi me parece horrible, pero para gustos se hicieron los colores"
It looks horrible to me, but (shrug  )… to each his own!
It looks horrid to me, but… there’s no accounting for taste!

"Es increible que alguien escuche esa música estridente, pero en fin, para gustos están los colores"
I can’t believe anyone would listen to that obnoxious music, but… to each his own! / there’s no accounting for taste! (loose translation )

Espero que te ayude. Saluditos.


----------



## Vivero

piripi said:


> Hola, Vivero. The suggestions from Soy_Yo, greenpoison, RoRo (and others) will work perfectly with your examples. The expression that I hear/use most often is “to each his own” and my second choice would be “there’s no accounting for taste.”[...] )
> 
> Espero que te ayude. Saluditos.



¡Muchas gracias, piripi! (y Soy_Yo, greenpoison, RoRo... ) . Creo que ambas expresiones, "there's no accounting for taste!" y  "to each his own" traducen perfectamente lo de "para gustos se hicieron..." Es curioso, además, que las dos tengan equivalentes casi exactos (o eso me parece a mi) en español. La primera, la de la contabilidad de los gustos, es traducible por "_sobre gustos no hay nada escrito_", de uso muy frecuente. Y la segunda se usa en español exactamente, tal cual: "_a cada uno lo suyo_". Bien es verdad que esta de a cada uno lo suyo puede utilizarse para los gustos, pero es más frecuente usarla para pedir justicia, "dar a cada uno lo suyo". Ejemplo: "Andrés tuvo la idea, pero Julia la perfeccionó, y redactó el informe; hay que dar a cada uno lo suyo"

O dicho de otra forma...

Thank you very much, piripi! (and Soy_Yo, greenpoison, RoRo...) I think that both expressions, "there's no accounting for taste" and "to each his own" do perfectly well the job translating "para gustos se hicieron..." It's surprising, besides, that both happen to have almost exact equivalents in Spanish (or at least it seems to me so). The first one, the accounting one, can be translated as "sobre gustos no hay nada escrito" (There's nothing written, or recorded, about tastes). And the second one is used just with the same wording in Spanish: "a cada uno lo suyo" (To each his own!). However, I must say that "a cada uno lo suyo" can be used for tastes, but  is used much more often for justice requirements. For instance: "Andrés tuvo la idea, pero Julia la perfeccionó y redactó el informe; hay que dar a cada uno lo suyo" (Andrés had the idea, but Julia polished it, and also wrote the report; you must give each his own)


----------



## Moritzchen

gracemar said:


> *horses for courses* is another saying used possibly only in Ireland


 
I cannot understand it grace, Could you please explain it to me? I find it interesting.


----------



## loladamore

Moritzchen said:


> I cannot understand it grace, Could you please explain it to me? I find it interesting.


 
OK, so I'm not grace, but here goes. *Horses for courses* is more like _*zapatero a tus zapatos*_. There's quite a good explanation of its meaning and origin *here*, although *this explanation* is a little clearer.


Saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Thank you Lola very much!


----------



## Amazing

Hello, 
I need to know the English equivalent to the Spanish expresion "Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito"
Thanks a lot, 
Amazing.


----------



## Kevin R

My guess:-

"one man's meat is another man's poison"


Saludos!  

(purely a guess!)


----------



## piripi

¡Hola Amazing y bienvenid@ al foro!  Este hilo contiene una discusión interesante sobre este tema. 
 
Espero que te sirva. Saluditos.


----------



## Aquical

Another version:

*"One man's junk is another man's treasure ."*


----------



## Amazing

Thanks a lot to you all!!!
Now I have 4 different versions in English.


----------



## Brantheman

Mi profesora de español es de Costa Rica y dice a menudo la frase "cada loco con su tema".....quiero que tenga el mismo sentido.


----------



## Mr. Chaz

¿Quieres que tenga el mismo sentido? ¿O crees que lo tiene?


----------



## loladamore

Quieras o no, creo que sí tiene el mismo sentido.

Saludos.


----------



## Brantheman

Pienso que aunque "quiero" significa "i want" se puede usarlo a veces para significar "i believe/i think,"(como creo/pienso que) especialmente cuando la persona dicha está dudosa con respecto a la situación. Mi profesora es de Costa Rica y lo usa así a menudo. Por ejemplo:

Estudiante: "Señora,¿hubo un accidente de carros en la carretera esta mañana?"
la Sra.: "..No estoy completamente segura pero quiero que sí..."


----------



## Brantheman

Pienso que aunque "quiero" significa "i want" se puede usarlo para significar "i think/believe so" en instancias particulares. Mi profesora es de Costa Rica y lo usa así a menudo. Por ejemplo:

Estudiante: " Sra., ¿hubo un accidente de carros en la carretera esta mañana?"
la Sra. : "....No estoy completamente segura pero quiero que sí..."


Tal vez lo tuviera por sentido diferente...Corríjanme...


----------



## ORL

En la vida habia oido usar quiero por creo, pero bueno, cada loco con su tema y cada uno con lo suyo
La que si conozco es "quiero creer que...", que se usa cuando uno no esta muy seguro de algo.
Disculpen la falta de acentos, pero es que este teclado esta configurado asi.


----------



## Werityne

"One man's trash is another man's treasure".

"To each his/her own".


----------



## Undergreat

Vivero said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, piripi! (y Soy_Yo, greenpoison, RoRo... ) . Creo que ambas expresiones, "there's no accounting for taste!" y  "to each his own" traducen perfectamente lo de "para gustos se hicieron..." Es curioso, además, que las dos tengan equivalentes casi exactos (o eso me parece a mi) en español. La primera, la de la contabilidad de los gustos, es traducible por "_sobre gustos no hay nada escrito_", de uso muy frecuente. Y la segunda se usa en español exactamente, tal cual: "_a cada uno lo suyo_". Bien es verdad que esta de a cada uno lo suyo puede utilizarse para los gustos, pero es más frecuente usarla para pedir justicia, "dar a cada uno lo suyo". Ejemplo: "Andrés tuvo la idea, pero Julia la perfeccionó, y redactó el informe; hay que dar a cada uno lo suyo"
> 
> O dicho de otra forma...
> 
> Thank you very much, piripi! (and Soy_Yo, greenpoison, RoRo...) I think that both expressions, "there's no accounting for taste" and "to each his own" do perfectly well the job translating "para gustos se hicieron..." It's surprising, besides, that both happen to have almost exact equivalents in Spanish (or at least it seems to me so). The first one, the accounting one, can be translated as "sobre gustos no hay nada escrito" (There's nothing written, or recorded, about tastes). And the second one is used just with the same wording in Spanish: "a cada uno lo suyo" (To each his own!). However, I must say that "a cada uno lo suyo" can be used for tastes, but  is used much more often for justice requirements. For instance: "Andrés tuvo la idea, pero Julia la perfeccionó y redactó el informe; hay que dar a cada uno lo suyo" (Andrés had the idea, but Julia polished it, and also wrote the report; you must give each his own)




I think in that context we'd translate "a cada uno lo suyo", oddly not as "to each his own" in English, but actually "credit where credit is due". Very interesting! 

Thanks for such a comprehensive explanation of "para los gustos se hicieron colores", I think as well as "to each his own" and "there's no accounting for taste", "different strokes for different folks" is a neat translation (though very low register/colloquial)


----------



## Oberktosa Narviccú

drlith said:


> A shorter way of saying the same idea is _to each his own_ or _different strokes for different folks _(if I understand the Spanish phrase correctly--is it the same as "a cada uno su gusto"?).




Soy de Puerto Rico, and I concur with your examples.


----------

